# HELP ...smoker wont get over 200



## idsmokethat (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm working on my first smoke...when I seasoned my smoker I got it to almost 500...now that I'm ready to go it's stuck betweek 200-210.  I'm smoking brisket and ribs.  Is it okay to put them on at this lower temp?  Should I add more charcoal from my chimney?  I have a vertical offset...I filled the basket a little over half-way with unlit charcoal and put about 1/2 of a chimney of lit coals on top.

THanks!


----------



## vartz04 (Jul 11, 2015)

If you could get it that hot before then I would say yes add more lit charcoal  if your vents are all already 100% open. 

Are you using the same charcoal as when you seasoned? Lump burns hotter than briquettes


----------



## idsmokethat (Jul 11, 2015)

As it turns out...i was very impatient.  When I walked back out it was sitting at 230...When I put my meat on the temp dropped considerably.  I'm just hoping it heats back up fairly quickly.


----------



## vartz04 (Jul 11, 2015)

Generally I overshoot my desired temp by 20-30 degrees before putting the cold meat on and then tweak vents til it's where I want it after the meat cool down. 

You might want to add a little bit of lit charcoal if it doesn't start rising within 20-30 minutes


----------



## idsmokethat (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks! I ended up not needing to add any...just needed to add some patience..haha...now with the meat on I'm struggling to keep the temp down..it keeps spiking.  I've closed the vents 75% of the way.  Hopefully it evens out.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2015)

Closing the air inlets should control the heat... Closing the exhaust is not a good idea....   Will make the meat taste acrid.....


----------

